# driving test



## bigheavyq (Jun 30, 2006)

You are driving in a car at a constant speed. On your left 
side is a valley and on your right side is a fire engine 
travelling at the same speed as you. 

In front of you is a galloping pig which is the same size as your car and you cannot overtake it. Behind you is a helicopter flying at ground level. Both the giant pig and the helicopter are also travelling at the same speed as you. 

What must you do to safely get out of this highly dangerous situation?


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 30, 2006)

Get off the children's "Merry-Go-Round", you're drunk.



:bigsmile:


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 30, 2006)

Too early in the morning......


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> 
> 
> Too early in the morning......


----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 1, 2006)

How is that a dangerous situation, if they are all driving at the same speed as you? 

You will always be the same distance away from everyone around you, therefore there is no dangerous situation.


----------

